# Pilsen, Prague, Budweis & more cities of Bohemia, Czech Republic



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

My Trip from 20.08.2012 to 30.08.2012: Map

*Locations:*

Regensburg, Germany
Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic
Stříbro + Abbey of Kladruby, Czech Republic
Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic
Prague / Praha, Czech Republic
Písek, Czech Republic
Budweis / České Budějovice, Czech Republic
Český Krumlov, Czech Republic
Holašovice, Czech Republic
Passau, Germany

2nd Trip from 15.09.2014 to 22.09.2014

*Locations:*

Amberg, Germany
Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic
Písek, Czech Republic
Tábor, Czech Republic
Třeboň, Czech Republic
Budweis / České Budějovice, Czech Republic
Český Krumlov, Czech Republic
Landshut, Germany


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Regensburg, Germany*

21.08.2012, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Regensburg, Germany*

21.08.2012, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 3:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 4:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 5:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně, Czech Republic*

21. + 22.08.2012, Part 6:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Well done!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Stunning, a visual feast of eclectic Hapsburg-era architecture. IMHO Central Europe posseses a very high-style, perhaps the highest, in 'neo-type' and eclectic architecture. Looking forward to the rest of it. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous images...


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stříbro + Abbey of Kladruby, Czech Republic*

22.08.2012:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I visited Marianske Lazne in 1989 a few months before the fall of communism. Some of those beautiful buildings were in a dreadful state of decay. Glad they have been superbly restored. Looking forward to more of your pics.


----------



## Belgrader (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing! The heart of Europe. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic photographs; wonderful, romantic, handsome architecture and beautiful colours.

What camera do you use?


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Steve, I've noticed you looked for the architecture, but where are the people? From your photos, these cities are lack of humanity.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice photos from these cities


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 3:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 4:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 5:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 6:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 7:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 8:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pilsen / Plzeň, Czech Republic*

22. + 23.08.2012, Part 9:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, I must say, Czechs are quite adroit at applying paint. It's almost too much confection to digest.

Do you have a pic of the sweetest 'lolly-pop' of them all, the amazing, moorish-style synagogue of Pilzen?


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

There´s some amazing [and colourful!] architecture going on here! 
Really interesting to follow this "long"-around-a-country trips :cheers:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 3:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 4:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 5:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Prague / Praha, Czech Republic*

24. + 25.08.2012, Part 6:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Písek, Czech Republic*

26. + 27.08.2012, Part 1:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Písek, Czech Republic*

26. + 27.08.2012, Part 2:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Písek, Czech Republic*

26. + 27.08.2012, Part 3:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Budweis / České Budějovice, Czech Republic*

27. + 28.08.2012, Part 1:


----------

